# Out To Launch



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 21, 2011)

Rocket's roar matches its size

"With a thunderous roar heard for miles around, the tallest rocket ever launched from Vandenberg Air Force Base blasted into outer space, hurtling over the Pacific Ocean as it cut across the afternoon sky."

"At 1:10 p.m. Pacific time, the 23-story Delta IV Heavy rocket lifted off from the base northwest of Santa Barbara. A white plume trailed the massive rocket as it ascended."

______________

That's about a close as we ever get to anything like a space shuttle launch out here on the correct coast, so it's kind of a big deal in its own way.

Oh sure, I could spew some lame rant about how carrying a spy satellite into orbit is Non-Rail Transportation, and it might even be true. But the fact of the matter is that this post is just a cheap excuse to crow and tell that I heard about the launch in advance and went down to the beach to watch and photograph it. It's also a fatuous exercise in gloating over our glorious SoCal weather: about 70 degrees in Ventura at launchtime. In January. NYAHHHH!!

Coast Starlights and some Pacific Surfliners pass through Vandenberg AFB, but none were scheduled to be in the area during the launch. I was once aboard a northbound Starlight that was held for a pending launch: After sitting south of the base for about 30 minutes the launch was scrubbed and the train proceeded.







Delta IV Heavy contrail, from beach at Ventura, CA, about 3 minutes after launch at Vandenberg AFB.
​


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kool that you knew about it. One time through Vandenburg on the CS there was one on the pad but no liftoff. You were lucky.

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 21, 2011)

As you can see by the photo, even the rockets (just like the drivers) on the wrong coast do not go in a straight line! They weave all over the sky (or road)!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you SURE it wasn't a UFO?


----------

